# Sialoendoscopy Code



## daknaack (Jan 22, 2009)

Hello,
My doctor performed a sialoendoscopy of the parotid with irrigation and flush, and I am unable to find a code that fits this procedure.  There wasn't an incision, it was dilated and flushed with the use of a camera and flexible instruments.  I am thinking that I may need to use an unlisted code, but wanted to see if anybody out there has something that may be more appropriate that I am missing.
Thank you!  -Dana


----------

